

Our target is USA, but we have a chance to be in Startup Chile program. Help - ccarnino

$40k just to stay 6 months in Chile, then you can leave. They don't ask anything in return. They're trying to push the Chilean entrepreneurship.
www.startupchile.org
But our target is USA market, we want to move to the Bay area, but we don't have resources to do it. I'm asking my self. Can be good be in Startup Chile program, to take mentorship, money to bootstrap, networking and try to raise capital to move to the US after it?
We're Italian. So, in your opinion, it's best to stay here 'cause in any case is not our target market, or move there, and work to have the resources to move next to US?
Thanks
======
personalcompute
I'm not sure I understand what you're asking, but targeting Americans and
American culture without being familiar with it yourself is certainly going to
be challenging. You may be able to get around this though by employing
Americans, but I'm not so sure that would work out, either. I know there are
many Indian startups with various degrees of success that are based entirely
in India, so it may work out keeping your business in Chili. No matter what
you decide though, be careful when writing anything that is client facing, in
fact you may wish to hire someone similar to a publicist or a writer. (Not to
be rude, but your writing has grammatical errors and the judgments native
Americans will make against you for this will be detrimental to your
business.)

Is there a specific reason why your startup cannot work in the Chilean (or
Italian? Are you in Italy?) market?

~~~
ccarnino
I know, one thing that I've absolutely improve is my English skills. I'm
Italian, and now we're based in Italy. Our product Challengein.com has as
target the US.

We knows that is essential to be in US to understand better the US culture and
create a better product. In fact this is our goal. Move in the Bay area.

But, we haven't the financial resources to live there for 3 months, searching
a seed investment. Now we have this opportunity, where the Chilean government
gift $40k seed investment to global entrepreneur, if you stay in Chile in a
startup hub for 6 months, then you can leave. The deal is really hot, because
the Chile doesn't take any equity or anything.

You have simply to stay there 6 months. Their objective is attracting
worldwide entrepreneur to create the startup hub of the latin america in
Santiago.

There'll be mentors, other startuppers and ventures capitals.

We're asking if can be good, go there, learn, get funded, then move to US with
a stronger product.

Understood?

~~~
newyuppie
I think you are answering your own question here... You ask if it can be good
to travel, learn, get funded, have a strong product, and finally move to the
US? GO FOR IT!

------
trevelyan
I'm in the Start-Up Chile program right now. I don't understand the thinking
behind this post, since there are no restrictions on what you do after the
program. But if you have any specific questions feel free to contact me via
email. And if you're just getting cold feet don't worry about it. The program
is great, and congratulations on getting in!

~~~
ccarnino
Yes I've some doubt about the best move to do. Thanks for the availability, by
now I've talked with different startups who get in in the first cycle.

Now I'm not in, I'm in the process of selection, but with good chances...

------
gexla
By the time you get to the six month point of living in Chili, whatever you
have left of that $40K may not get you much more time in the bay area. Your
best move might be to stay put while you work on getting to the point of being
profitable.

~~~
ccarnino
Understand that and it can be the best move. We've granted the 1year visa.

Can be also interesting to get funded (just if we need it) with the objective
to move to the Bay.

In fact one objective of Startup Chile is attract VCs and financial resources
for the startup world.

